# Cyclocross Training Course in Golden, CO



## LeeWald (Dec 20, 2006)

Just want you all to know that the course in Golden at Lookout Mountain Youth Services Center is cut and open to training. I'd appreciate as many riders out there as possible to ride the course(s) in. They've been cut a number of times but with the rain I'm sure they are starting to grow back. They will be cut again in the next couple of weeks but for now they just need riders. As in the past, the best days are Tuesday and Wednesday and then obviously weekends but if you need to ride on other nights, that's cool. Just be polite and stay away from the perimeter fences.


----------

